# Two way pallets



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Follow the migratory 4 way pallet design exactly, except you cut the pallet in two

hand truck has so many definitions... if you mean a box trolley or hand cart, then Id say running on single bottoms would be best


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Find a way to get the money to get a forklift and go standard even if it takes another year or two by hand for you to honestly accumulate the funds. 

After being on pallets for 22 years now I can honestly reflect assuredly knowing that if I had done so I would have given myself a million mental tongue lashings by now for being so short sighted. Besides a good wife supporting a bee operation the second best thing a guy can have is a great forklift moving great equipment.

All those folks who do what you propose seem to fade into the sunset as everywhere I used to see them they never last very long as an outfit!!!

PS....... stay away from the loan sharks and earn the funds before you jump.


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The reason I'm not wanting a forklift is that my beekeeping is mainly stationary. I do not do pollination so moving is not really an issue except to try new yards and move out of dud yards. With regular bottom boards I have to put them on stands to keep them raised up a little off the ground so that's where the idea of the pallet came from. I figured I could incorporate the pallet/ bottom board and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

See photo for possibly another option to maybe convert what you have to pallets. Just use half of the pallet. This operation used telescopic covers.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know about Louisiana, but here in Oregon there are booms coming up for sale from time to time.
I know of one right now for $300.00.
Its nothing fancy, not an EzyLoader by a log shot but it works just fine.
I have seen them go for $150 or $200 many times.
Of course, they have to be mounted on your truck so either you have the skills to do that or it is an additional cost.
Nothing wrong with hand loading, but after using a boom you will never go back.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I use two way pallets with bottom boards for most of my hives. The hives are situated back to back. I like having a foot or two between the hives for taking off honey. I have used pallets with bottom boards and without, and liked the bottom board option better. The telescopic lids are the same with as the pallet.

I think trying to move pallets with a hand cart would be challenging.

If you are interested I will get a close up picture for you, but this is all I had on my phone at the moment.


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes I would like a pic. Also the pic that you sent I can't get to come up. Thanks


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure why you are not seeing the picture. Thumbnail shows when I log in. Let me know if you still can't see them.

Here is a pic of the pallet.

The second pic shows a screw sticking out about 1/4 of an inch. I place screws on each side to help hold the bottom boards in place.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I use two way pallets and I think there are many advantages to using them. They are NOT for the commercial beek that needs the advantages of four way mobility. I use a lift system that I bought in Spain that is connected to my trailer. 
I like the ability to work my bees on the two way, I like the distance between pallets vs four way. Most beeks that have seen my two way system are in agreement with my approach to movement an also treating hives that need special assistance. Try a few and you may be surprised at how the system works.


----------



## Leather Jim (Jun 30, 2013)

broodhead said:


> I use two way pallets and I think there are many advantages to using them. Try a few and you may be surprised at how the system works.


Could you post some pictures of your set up, especially the pallets?

Thanks Jim


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Allen Martens said:


> I use two way pallets with bottom boards for most of my hives. The hives are situated back to back. I like having a foot or two between the hives for taking off honey. I have used pallets with bottom boards and without, and liked the bottom board option better. The telescopic lids are the same with as the pallet.
> 
> I think trying to move pallets with a hand cart would be challenging.
> 
> If you are interested I will get a close up picture for you, but this is all I had on my phone at the moment.


Allen, what type/size of skid steer are you using? Do you find it difficult to drive off the side off the side of your trailer and back on? I have seen a picture of Will Clark's trailer with an ASV50 (not sure) and he has cut down the deck to make it lower. I like the idea but I am nervous on a skid steer and don't like sharp inclines. Thank you.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

JodieToadie said:


> Allen, what type/size of skid steer are you using? Do you find it difficult to drive off the side off the side of your trailer and back on? I have seen a picture of Will Clark's trailer with an ASV50 (not sure) and he has cut down the deck to make it lower. I like the idea but I am nervous on a skid steer and don't like sharp inclines. Thank you.


A New Holland L125. Very small little skid steer - 16.5 hp diesel engine. Lift is great though. Will lift full barrels of honey onto a semi trailer no problem.

Loading onto the trailers is usually not a problem. I back on and drive off. Wet clay soil and canola can make getting onto the trailer a bit of a challenge. I am thinking of putting a 2 inch rail on the outside edge of the ramps.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Allen Martens said:


> A New Holland L125. Very small little skid steer - 16.5 hp diesel engine. Lift is great though. Will lift full barrels of honey onto a semi trailer no problem.
> 
> Loading onto the trailers is usually not a problem. I back on and drive off. Wet clay soil and canola can make getting onto the trailer a bit of a challenge. I am thinking of putting a 2 inch rail on the outside edge of the ramps.


Thanks Allen that and the picture were very helpful. I have a New Holland LS185B on VTS tracks and it is just too big. I was also worried about my Dodge 3500 dually being up to the work but I see you are running a 1 ton or 3/4 ton so I think mine will handle it. Most useful information I have gotten on this site in a while! 
Would your skid steer handle 4 way pallets? Or what is the reason for going 2-way? Is it to get 5 across on the deck? I still have not committed fully on my pallets yet bit was hoping to go 4-way.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

JodieToadie said:


> what is the reason for going 2-way? Is it to get 5 across on the deck?


Good question. Looks like 60 hives the way he has them. Wouldn't he get 64 or maybe even 80 hives on with 4 way pallets? Just asking.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I run two way only because its what the loader of mine will lift with a few boxes on.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Allen Martens said:


> If you are interested I will get a close up picture for you, but this is all I had on my phone at the moment.


Pretty slick set up Allen


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Heres my two hive pallets minus the "W" clips which are on order.









I used 3/4" plywood for the bottom, 3/4"x 3/4" strips for the edges and 3"x3/4" board for the center where the W clips are screwed onto. The runners on the bottom are 1" redwood fence boards that i ripped on the saw to 3 3/4".

I use the trailer and boom in the bottom picture to move the pallet with double deeps no problem! No more "putting your back into it"!!


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

My loader and two way pallets


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Ian said:


> I run two way only because its what the loader of mine will lift with a few boxes on.


I know Ian, the EZYloader is a really nice rig. I offered Herb $30,000 for the one he had or sale on the website, he was asking $36,000 and never even counter offered. A new one is $42,000 I think he said. I just can't see myself spending that kind of money vs. a skid steer and a trailer.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

To answer some of the questions above.

Like most questions in beekeeping there is no perfect answer. You look at what people around you are doing and go with the choice which hopefully has the most positives for you.

The trucks I am using are 1 tons now but have used 3/4 tons in the past and know a number a guys in my area that use 3/4 tons successfully.

I usually move two pallets at once so 4 ways with a super or double brood chamber are not a problem. I used to use the skid steer for taking off honey and lifted 12 full supers no problem. I now have a removable tommy lift gate mounted to the back of the trailer for pulling honey. I am ok with hired university students using a lift gate - skid steer not so much.

I have considered parking the skid steer behind the cab on a truck and chassis set up and putting 80 hives on the trailer. Probably be worth my while as I move 900 hives 5 times a year.

I chose the 2 way pallets for 2 may reasons. In the honey production yards I put a foot+ gap between the hives that would normally arrange in a 4 way setup. Makes pulling honey a lot easier. I also like having the hives facing sideways when loading. Fewer bees flying at me.

This setup would not be good for long distance hauling. Most of my moves are about half to 3/4 of an hour.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Allen, it looks like a really good set up. The posts were tremendously helpful and I am shocked at how light a New Holland L125 is. Now I just have to find one.
Thank you.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

The L125 are getting harder to find. New Holland quit making them in 2009 I think. The Bobcat S70 is similar.

I had my eye on a Bobcat S150 for very little more than L125 (both new) but just couldn't justify the weight.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

T.Smith,
I am looking at doing the same thing. Two way pallets so that I can move two hives at a time with just myself and a dolly or hand truck. I currently have 100 hives and do have to move them twice a year. Moving them one at a time stinks and wears me out. I do not want to go into debt to buy a lift or loader as I am still trying to figure out if beekeeping is going to be as profitable as I hope. What I am trying to do is build and expand from the previous years allow me. Good luck and thank y'all for the feed back

Jason


----------

